# i lost the whole dam stringer.........................



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

im at lake mathis and the wind is major so i fished off the bank at 11:00 PM last night til 1:00 am and had 16 crappie all but a few going 1 1/2 lbs and much better. had several very heavy 2 pounders, a mix of black and white and the wife pulled up another fattie and so i went to string it and................yep................it was gone................my DUMBAZZ!!! had the stringer stuck in the ground and they pulled it out. then my wife says there they are!!!! so i look and sure enough there in the moonlight about 20 feet out i could barely see them flailing on the surface, so in a panic i chunked out over them and it landed just right a little out past them so i eased the cork over them and then came the hook and thought ohh yea, i'll git'em now................the hook never hooked up , so i made several other cast after they went under.................the rest is history including the stringer of fatties..............I AM KICKING MYSELF IN THE ***!!!!! for that one. it was a very sickening feeling when i went for the stringer and it was gone...................that was the second time in my life this happened. the other time was below LL dam and had a basket FULL of big slabs and we forgot to pull up the fish basket and took off in the boat, they was gone too.
so anyway, i managed to put 6 more on the bank before my disgust got the best of me and retired for the night. i will be back at it tonight.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Too bad you lost all those fish; the other six look nice though. Some fisherman has probably snagged your stringer and is enjoying his dinner---and probably surprised at his catch!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice looking Crappie... bet the others were nice too. Chit happens


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Took my kids fishing to Chain O Lakes years ago and we had a nice stringer of crappie and a few bass. Had them tied to a stout limb. Came back to add to the stringer and a small gator had feasted on all of our catch. My kids were pretty upset. Oh well, at least somebody (or some thing) got a meal out of it!!


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

what a bummer!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, I lost a limit of whitebass one time below the dam at lake Livingston. I was fishing frome the bank, good thing I had my stripers on another stringer, I did not lose those.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

yea well i got lazy. i had been tying them off but my wifes stringer is sooooooo long that i got tired of al the excess i had looped up everytime i went to string because i did not want the fish coming over to the one little spot where it was happening at and they wanted to, so i stretched it out and stuck it in the ground.........i knew better.........but did it anyway because i was getting away with it. well i paid the price.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

i did the same thing last week on livingston. Lost 15 nice crappie. Sent 30 min try to catch the basket with the anchor and with our poles but no luck.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I enjoyed the crappie very much, lol!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

do you want your stringer back? sorry i already ate the fish bhaaawawawa jk. i feel your pain my boys & i was fishing the marina on lake somerville years ago had several crappie in the basket when my oldest son went to move the basket ooops, the look on his face was ooohhh nnnooo! the good thing is we were able to fish it up had to use two rods to get it up.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I enjoyed the crappie very much, lol!


LOL!!!!!!!!!! yea there was a guy on his pier across the cove still fishin when i called it quits, the wind was right at him. he might have enjoyed them for sure!!! LOL!!!!

Well im all geared up waiting on the park to button up then im headed down to the water to go at'em agin!!!


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I had the float pop off of a stinger with 9 reds on it before........ya it stings.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Years ago me and a buddy were shore fishing ,and I had gotten on of my best crappie stringers ever.I had just called my girlfriend told her I would clean them if she'd cook them...Probably less than 2 seconds after hanging the phone,there was a huge splash about where my stringer was then a few seconds later a alligator surfaced about 20-25' away and watched me while eating my dinner stringer and all.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

We all have done it at one time or another so we can share in your thoughts about, Dang it :headknock Just keep on a chunking and good luck.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Two things will happen to every fisherman...losing a whole stringer of fish and forgetting the boat plug.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

SetDaHook said:


> Took my kids fishing to Chain O Lakes years ago and we had a nice stringer of crappie and a few bass. Had them tied to a stout limb. Came back to add to the stringer and a small gator had feasted on all of our catch. My kids were pretty upset. Oh well, at least somebody (or some thing) got a meal out of it!!


Those gators have gotten bad. My buddy is an owner in artesian lakes part in the back and people feeding them has got them pretty smart and bold. They follow fishermen now.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Never stick it in the ground. You've gotta tie it off!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, i missed'em last night. fished from 9:00 PM through 2:00 AM and only boxed 9. missed a few good ones along the way. the wind.........................my god its howling gale force all day and all night. last night i was getting readings over 27 and today its gusting to 40 MPH. nobody can even get on the lake. so bank fishin it is. the fish i have been catchin have been under a cork about 18" to 24" and along a concrete bulkhead in 3 -4 feet of water.
ohhhhh, and by the way..........i have a new fish basket..................


----------

